# Weaving "genius"



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 3, 2008)

First of all let me start of by clearly stating that I DID NOT make this pen but I DO have it in a distinct place in my personal pen collection. Those IAP members that have been here longer than a couple of years will recognize the "distinct" work from the mind of a unique creator. Those members that were not here prior to his departure, you will know of him through his work and folkore. Much has been said of the man, some spoken as "truth" and much spoken in "twisted" misunderstandings.

The kit is the fairly new Olympia fountain pen that will surely catch on with the members here. Perfect for the black/white veneer weave that he has mastered. It's often been said that he's refused to do tutorials and to that I say, so what? Hard as we may try, certain summits are only to be conquered by a few. The invitation remains open to all and is a fitting challenge to those to try to climb and reach the summit(?penmaker heaven?). May we use his inspiration to allow us all to go higher and keep constantly challenging our pen making capability.

I've come to share his gift to me, all that I ask is that you simply enjoy his art. Kindly refrain from any pro/con arguements towards the man. Enjoy the work as much as he's enjoyed the making of the "weaver's riddle".


----------



## rhahnfl (Feb 3, 2008)

That looks as close to perfection as one could get. I really like the hardware. The combination of colors is stunning. That could be a very high dollar pen.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 3, 2008)

Beautiful work, however, I know that is an understatement.  The photography is also very nice - background and pen rest complement the pen nicely.


----------



## jhs494 (Feb 3, 2008)

Very nice! What can you say? It really shows talent. Every time I see one of his created blanks I ask myself,"How did he do that?".
You would think that there is hours in the blank alone.


Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Peter,

*NPGJ! Will you write the tutorial on making that blank?* [}][}]

Ok, I couldn't resist. 
Seriously, that masterfully created blank has been turned into a beautiful Fine Writing Instrument. That's the type of pen worthy of use in such important matters as:


 signing the contract for your first home purchase
 signing the deed after your last house payment
 signing the bill to the caterers for your daughter's wedding
and more.

Great workmanship by both of you.

The only thing I'm not certain I like about that kit on that blank is the large centerband makes it hard _for me_ to follow each weave as they transition from the upper to lower barrel. Having had the privilege of turning one of those blanks, I know the weave is continuous.


----------



## Dario (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jhs494_
> 
> 
> You would think that there is hours in the blank alone.



Hours IF you mastered the technique.  For me, more than a lifetime and I won't be able to create a comparable one.  As mentioned...he creates blanks like no one I've seen.

Peter, you chose a perfect kit for it and you sure did a good job.

Kudos to both of you.


----------



## doddman70 (Feb 3, 2008)

ecelent job!!!! very impresive!!!!!


----------



## VisExp (Feb 3, 2008)

You have done justice to a stunning pen blank.  Beautiful blank, perfect choice of kit, great photograohy.  Great work all round!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both the blank and the completed pen were turned by the same creator. I am merely the proud owner. I believe that he told me that the blank took 8 hours to glue up and consumed a full bottle of CA.


----------



## Dario (Feb 3, 2008)

Peter,

Thanks for the clarification...I misunderstood the original post. [:I]

You must be a very proud owner of such a fine pen.  Treasure it (I know I would).


----------



## csb333 (Feb 3, 2008)

That is just about the best pen I know of! Chris


----------



## Ligget (Feb 3, 2008)

Outstanding blank, really suits that pen too! Great picture![]


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 3, 2008)

Peter, that is truly worthy of a gloat. And nothing less than I've come to expect from this gifted craftsman. I very happy for you... and more than just a little jealous.[^]


----------



## louisbry (Feb 3, 2008)

Peter, you took excellent photos of a great pen!  Thanks for sharring.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 3, 2008)

Beautiful work.  Also an excellent post, Peter!


----------



## wjskip (Feb 3, 2008)

Beautiful pen great addition to your collection.  One quick question if he used one bottle of CA how many bottles of debonder were required.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 3, 2008)

Well I was going to ask how you got the nerve to drill the blank, but looks like the master took care of that and them some.  So if the Maple Leafs don't win, at least now you have something to smile about.  Thanks for sharing - enjoy the pen, it's a beauty.


----------



## Dan_F (Feb 3, 2008)

Who Makes the Olympia kit, and is it a fountain pen or roller ball. I tried Googling, only got a ball point kit form AS.

Dan


----------



## R2 (Feb 3, 2008)

That is astunning pen! The blank and kit are a perfect match and the lines of the pen are classically simple, suiting both blank nad kit.[^]


----------



## bitshird (Feb 3, 2008)

Now I see why so many hold the creator of that pen in awe, I haven't been here long enough to know the whys and wherefores of his dismissal, but he sure has talent enough to amaze nearly every one.
That's a definite treasure.


----------



## avbill (Feb 3, 2008)

Peter,

 You said the pen kit is a "new Olympia fountain pen"  Who carries it ? 

What an beautiful designed pen.  You must be very proud owner!  


bill Daniels


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by avbill_
> 
> Peter,
> 
> ...



Bill, what a difference an "n" makes.   The pen is the Olympian from PSI.  Berea makes the Olympia ballpoint.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pkolrbtn.html


----------



## johncrane (Feb 3, 2008)

Flying high above the rest! now that is a Awesome pen.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

Peter thank you for sharing his gift to you with the rest of us and also for your well written post. I'm always in awe of his blanks and he tells me "Roy its nothing but wood if you screw it up I'll just make another".


----------



## lane223 (Feb 3, 2008)

At first I looked at the pen and said, hmmmmm how did he do that. Then, the "maybe I could do that". Then, I see how he did that, but wait, that curve, that cut, that perfect match of intersecting lines....no way, yet, but I'm going to try. He certainly does raise the bar for someone to reach his level, if possible. Beyond the obvious value that the pen has, I, for myself appreciate the value of his ideas. 

Plus I like the pen stand!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dan_F_
> 
> Who Makes the Olympia kit, and is it a fountain pen or roller ball. I tried Googling, only got a ball point kit form AS.
> 
> Dan



As Cav correctly "corrected" me. [:I]What a difference an "N" makes. The Olympia is a completely different kit altogether.The pen is an OlympiaN Elite and this one is a fountain pen. There may have been a review done for this 'newer' PSI kit but memory escapes me at the moment. Someone please chime in if you know of this review.


----------



## MikePittman (Feb 3, 2008)

That is truly unbelievable!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRobbins629_
> 
> Well I was going to ask how you got the nerve to drill the blank, but looks like the master took care of that and them some.  So if the Maple Leafs don't win, at least now you have something to smile about.  Thanks for sharing - enjoy the pen, it's a beauty.



Bruce, the pen is a "sure" thing. The Maple Leafs, not so much. We'll be stunned if we can just crawl into the playoffs and abolutely die if we see another Stanley Cup.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 3, 2008)

It is something when a *"new</u> blank"* is recognized immediately, not only for its beauty but for its creator.  (That almost sounds religious for some reason.)

Beautiful PEN!


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 4, 2008)

Eaglesc does make a beautiful blank.  Years ago, he did a write-up and had photos of the vacuum sled he uses to cut very thin pieces of wood.  He also discussed his methodology.

The pen turned out well.  It fits the extraordinary blank.


----------



## JohnU (Feb 4, 2008)

That is a beautiful pen and blank work!  I only wish I had been around to see more of his work.  Looks like the right man ownes it too.   Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 4, 2008)

Great looking pen there Peter!


----------



## skiprat (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey you guys, wanna get really, really jealous?[}]
In a couple of weeks I will be meeting with the man. Hopefully the Rat won't get snared in those talented talons, but will come away a little wiser as to how some of that magic is done. I'm even prepared to sign the official secrets act just to have a peek.

Unfortunately my free time in the US will be very limited, but there is no way I could miss *that* opportunity.


----------



## B727phixer (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow....That is stunning, and its my newest favorite on IAP.
Thanks for sharing, nice work.


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting, Peter. Nice article and pics. To see the blanks is always a treat, the finished article even more so. We all appreciate it!


Ok Skippy, NOT fair! I am really, really, REALLY jealous, now!!! Just think of what could come out of you two getting together. [][][]


Now, if I could just get past that "Wild Kingdom" image....[:0][:0][:0][:0]


----------



## gerryr (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, that is truly a beautiful pen.

As for Mr. Rat going to meet "da man,"  I think we could be in for some serious visual treats.[]


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 4, 2008)

Skippy visits Eagle.

Wow, there's a picture.

"Come on over, sit on my knee, I will show thee the secrets of the world".  

Wait until you see the REST of his pens, Skippy!!!  

Two masters in different media - interesting day.

Oh, NPGJ!!!


----------



## rherrell (Feb 4, 2008)

I'll take Stevens pens over Eagles ANY DAY OF THE WEEK. Eagle is the one who should feel honored by a visit from Steven!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 4, 2008)

Rick your comparing apples and oranges. Thats like saying I'll take a Hummer over a Harley,they are both tops in their respective media but are completly different as are Eagle and Skippy. Can't compare a woodworker to a man who makes pens from bolts on a metal lathe they both are IMHO  a genius in their own media. I'm  lucky enough to have a couple of Eagles blanks and would also like to have a RAT pen one of these days but with Eagles blank I can say that I'm the one that drilled it,turned it,put a finish on it and selected the hardware for it. With Skippy's I could admire it and cherish it in my collection as I do Ron Mac's and a few others that I have but I can't say that I had anything to do with making  it and that to me is the big difference. And BTW I think they both feel honored to be thought of as tops in their fields. 


> _Originally posted by rherrell_
> 
> I'll take Stevens pens over Eagles ANY DAY OF THE WEEK. Eagle is the one who should feel honored by a visit from Steven!


----------



## simomatra (Feb 4, 2008)

Fantastic pen and great pictures


----------



## Kaspar (Feb 6, 2008)

Superb blank.  Works very well with that kit.


----------



## Kaspar (Feb 6, 2008)

BTW, here's one version of a vacuum clamped sled saw for cutting really thin pieces of veneer.

http://www.railroad-line.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=20046&whichpage=1

Also, on that page is a link to a video of that saw in operation.


----------

